# HELP!!!!



## sgt. plaisance (Sep 13, 2011)

hey guys i have an 06 rancher snorkeled and lifted on itp rims and tires. its had a bad backfire lately but todaywhen i tried to adjust the A/F (which did not sound like it changed anything right away)screw itstarted blowing black smokeout the exhaust, now normally that would mean it is to rich and to adjust the screw in the opposite direction, it shows no immediate changes, but now when i try to start it it takes forever to crank and almost floods to even crank!!!! i messed with the idlescrew which wasinformed to nevermesswith theidlescrew , but itwas too late ...backfire...hard to crank...wontidlecorrectly and throttleresponse is horrible , it boggs down when i try to floor the throttle. If anyone can please help with this i would appreciate it!! thx!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Calm down buddy we'll get it figured out. You defiantly dumped way to much gas into the cylinder.

Check your oil and insure it isn't gassed down.

Some of the other guys will chime in later on on the correct setting.






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if that's all you did, try the old tried and true method.
screw it all the way in then 2.5 turns out.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

black smoke? would that not indicate that its burning oil?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

No black is fuel. Grey/White is oil. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## sgt. plaisance (Sep 13, 2011)

Screw....you are referring to the a/f screw correct ? Also what do I do about the idle screw should I reset it somehow also ?


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

yes, he is referring to the A/f screw and as far as the idle screw if it's idling good leave it alone.


----------



## sgt. plaisance (Sep 13, 2011)

Alright guys I opened the carb cleaned it checked the oil ...its got gas in it . Also oil and fuel are being pumped into the airbox when its cranked its coming from the bottom of the block into the hose that runs into the side of the airbox I will change the oil today but what do I do about the oil running into the airbox ?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

are you sure it's oil and not gas ? i see gas in the air box a lot witch usually means the needle and seat are not working the right way


----------



## sgt. plaisance (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's what it is it won't crank now at all and I have to hold the choke out to even get a spudder then it backfires real bad ..I'm thinkin needle and seat issues ill go pick up a new one today


----------

